# Doctor diagnosed IBS but no info given... (UK)



## BooSM (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi!

New to the forum.

My doctor diagnosed IBS on Wednesday. I'm a 23 yo F in the UK.

Symptoms: 
- chronic bloating 3+ months (Dr I saw two months ago thought I was pregnant and sent me for a scan!)
- occasional mucus in stool
- chronic wind/flatulence, sometimes acutely acidic (wind that burns and stinks)

No constipation or diarrhoea that I know of, but can be known to "go" frequently. Sometimes stool is "ribbony".

Dr. has prescribed Mebeverine. But I don't have pain or cramping. I only have what I might describe as muscle spasms (what some might mistake for foetal movements, hence going for scan).

Anyway....I guess I want to ask how I might treat my symptoms or it that's even necessary? If this is IBS it seems very low grade compared to others I am seeing on the forum.

Thanks for reading


----------

